# House Panel to Scrutinize DTV Switch



## CapeCodder (Mar 19, 2008)

Here's a piece of news from _Sky Report_ today:

"House Panel to Scrutinize DTV Switch
The digital TV transition will be the subject of another hearing on Capitol Hill next week.

The House Subcommittee on Telecommunications and the Internet will scrutinize the switch next Tuesday. No details are available yet as to who will testify before the panel.

The nation's transition to all-digital broadcast TV is set for Feb. 17, 2009. That's 258 days away from today. "

***********************

That's encouraging. By the time the politicians get through with the digital conversion, programs will cost $130 an hour to watch and we'll have to import our programs from the Middle East.


----------



## Richard King (Mar 25, 2002)

Too much time on their hands.


----------



## djlong (Jul 8, 2002)

Oh, no, let's not work on ways to reduce foreign oil dependence and maybe invest in new technologies that will create fuels from other materials. No, we have to monitor TELEVISION!


----------



## ziggy29 (Nov 18, 2004)

CapeCodder said:


> Here's a piece of news from _Sky Report_ today:
> 
> "House Panel to Scrutinize DTV Switch
> The digital TV transition will be the subject of another hearing on Capitol Hill next week.


Who cares about war, oil prices, Social Security or health care? We have to spend our time talking about TV.


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Lets be fair. The war, oil, health care etc. is not the reason for this particular subcommittee. This is a telecommunications subcommittee, so it's perfectly reasonable for them to stay updated and such on the digital switchover. The auction of the spectrum being freed up brought in 19.5 billion dollars. I think its reasonable for them to make sure the whole thing goes relatively smoothly.


----------

